# Poutfest



## NDhunter7 (Dec 28, 2006)

Would like to know what every one whos been there thinks of it. 
Im thinking about doing it this year with a couple of buddies.


----------



## maanjus11 (Nov 17, 2006)

It's a blast. I'm from the area, so I've been there several times. It's funny though...of all the times I've been there I've never once got my line wet! Make sure you have a place to stay. Bring a sleeper fishhouse or something. It's pretty interesting seeing all the "structures" people make out on the ice. A couple of years ago, a group of guys built a two story building with a bar on the second story! Some time really goes into those things. If you go, keep an eye out for the beaver lodge. That's where I will be.


----------



## maanjus11 (Nov 17, 2006)

check out this link...

http://www.eelpoutfestival.com/


----------



## HIGH BRASS (Dec 24, 2007)

It is a BLAST...I would highly recommend it! :beer:


----------



## 1 shot (Oct 24, 2007)

I checked out the website. Man! that looks like a lot of fun. 
How many people go to this thing every year?


----------



## maanjus11 (Nov 17, 2006)

You know, I'm not sure. So I don't even want to throw out a guess, but I can say that there are plenty of people there. It's fun all day on the ice, and within walking distance there are bars to go to. Leech Lake is right next to Northern Lights Casino as well. In the past I've seen shuttle buses going there from the festival


----------

